# Fluval Spec V - What is your pump flow set at?



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

I still have the original pump for my Fluval Spec V, it's been up and running for around 3 years. I had the pump set to the lowest flow control setting because I use to have a betta in it. I now have it stocked with 2 Rasboras, 2 Golden Tetra, 2 Ghost Shrimp, 2 Nerite Snails. I decided to kick up the flow from the lowest to the highest setting since I've been getting a bit of brown algae on the plants and figure the extra water circulation might help. So far the fish seem to appreciate it too. Only plants I have right now are Anubias, Bacopa and Ludwigia.

What setting do you use for the pump on your Fluval? Do you think the highest setting is alright for the fish I have?


----------



## kinzo (Apr 18, 2013)

I set mine at the highest flow since I like good circulation throughout my tank. I actually have a small circulation pump in addition to my stock pump. 

I would be more concerned with the plants than the fish (swaying too much or possibly uprooted). There's a lot of "soft/dead" spots even with the pump on full that they can settle into to rest...


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

I have no idea about the fluval spec tanks, but I have to say that Anubias is killer!

Sent from my iPhone 8 (Dev) using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

kinzo said:


> I set mine at the highest flow since I like good circulation throughout my tank. I actually have a small circulation pump in addition to my stock pump.
> 
> I would be more concerned with the plants than the fish (swaying too much or possibly uprooted). There's a lot of "soft/dead" spots even with the pump on full that they can settle into to rest...


what other pump do you have running?

I keep mine on the highest setting


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you Mattb126 - that's a Petsmart purchase that just keeps on giving. It used to be a lot greener but I upgraded the stock light to a Chihiros Series A which may be too bright for the Anubias. I'm still experimenting with the intensity settings on the new light.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

travellife said:


> Thank you Mattb126 - that's a Petsmart purchase that just keeps on giving. It used to be a lot greener but I upgraded the stock light to a Chihiros Series A which may be too bright for the Anubias. I'm still experimenting with the intensity settings on the new light.


Wish I could get Anubias not attached to anything here. All the Anubias I can get is attached to [censored][censored][censored][censored]ty driftwood for $15. Not interested in paying $15 for 3 leaves of Anubias. 

Sent from my iPhone 8 (Dev) using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I have mine set to the highest, but I also have the tubing drilled, about 5-6 holes in it. I keep my heater in the pump compartment and having the holes in the tube circulates the water in there to make sure it's all warmed prior to pumping out.


----------



## natiedean24 (Jul 11, 2013)

I also have the pump on full open - I have one hole in the tube for circulation around the heater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

I've added a fine bubble air stone for now and have it located next to the heater which I've always kept inside the main tank. I'll see if the additional water circulation helps with the algae I've been getting. Didn't have a problem until I added the Chihiros light and began dosing with Excel, both at the same time. The Chihiros is a lot brighter than the stock light but I figured dosing with Excel would help control any algae growth. Now there's a bit of brown algae on plants and a patch of blue green on the gravel.


----------



## Sius (Nov 3, 2016)

I have mine at the highest setting with 2 Rasboras, 5 Green Neon Tetra's and 7 or so Red Cherry Shrimp. The fish seem to enjoy the flow to the point I catch the Rasboras surfing quite frequently. I have some green algae but I am am also using a 16" Finnex FugeRay Planted Plus for 7 hours a day. I like the algae for the shrimp to graze on. Love this tank and adding one to my office after the holidays!


----------

